
Nokia's flexible user interface prototype demo (in Gadgets) - adityar
http://www.mesmira.com/post/nokia-s-flexible-user-interface-prototype-demo
======
Juha
This looks interesting, something innovative from Nokia. That device didn't
look that usable, but it does open many possibilities for new features for
future phones.

